# The fever



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well it's 60° here in West KY. Closest city would be Paducah KY. THE morels have came up here in March Before. If it stays like this for 3 or 4 days I'm gonna have to go investigate a couple places! I'm getting the Fever just thinking about them
Fish of the Woods I'm hoping we all hit the mother load this year!


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

maxtoolin said:


> Well it's 60° here in West KY. Closest city would be Paducah KY. THE morels have came up here in March Before. If it stays like this for 3 or 4 days I'm gonna have to go investigate a couple places! I'm getting the Fever just thinking about them
> Fish of the Woods I'm hoping we all hit the mother load this year!


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm out here in Northern/eastern KY. I'll be looking myself. I'll definitely let y'all know if anything pops up here.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ground temps have increased by 7 degrees in the past week in south central KY. Daffodils are blooming. It won’t be much longer!


----------



## db77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any updates from the field?


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nothing happening up here in Northeastern KY.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Heard a report from a guy that I trust that a friend of his found 7 two days ago in far south central KY but no pics.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

It's going to be cold up here tonight and tomorrow. It's supposed to rain all next week but the temps are looking promising. Shouldn't be long. My Redbud tree looks like it's getting ready. My walnut taps are about done so we're getting close.


----------



## Dfiggy28 (Apr 3, 2019)

rick said:


> Heard a report from a guy that I trust that a friend of his found 7 two days ago in far south central KY but no pics.


I'm going to a friend of mine's farm in central KY in two weeks to scout for turkey season. I'm thinking it should be on by then.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

For you all that have places to hunt the black morels, get ready! Just looked at the extended forecast for the next 2 weeks. After tomorrow, the next 13 days are forecasted for highs in the 60’s and 5 of those days the lows are forecasted in the 50’s. There are excellent chances of rain during that same period. That is the perfect recipe for the season to begin in Kentucky!


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well I went yesterday & found no morels but did see some devil cups & a toad stool. So that was a good sign the fungus is growing. It should be soon now I'd say a week. This weather is not warm enough yet it's playing with us.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

db77 said:


> Any updates from the field?


Devil cups & a toad stool so the fungas is growing. Just slow it's this weather need some HEAT!


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well Well seen the sun today so the fever hit me again. Nothing but found some orange cups, toad stools & some oysters. If all that's growing why not MOREL'S?


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Dude, at least your finding all that! I would kill just to find some oysters right now! I searched forever yesterday, and didn't find anything.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well some hunters are reporting Black morels in Paducah & Wingo, KY. 
I've searched in 4 different woods still nothing. I'm west & centered of them.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I knew I should have went to Paducah yesterday instead of hunting here!


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Their up in Carlisle county KY.
I found the biggest black morels I've ever found! I always find those black button tops never a black morel! Also a small brown & a small grey. If I could figure out how to post pic's I would?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

maxtoolin said:


> Their up in Carlisle county KY.
> I found the biggest black morels I've ever found! I always find those black button tops never a black morel! Also a small brown & a small grey. If I could figure out how to post pic's I would?


 just go to upload a file choose what you want and hit post after it uploads them


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Found some Grey's, yellows & blacks today. Good day!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a question. Doesn't anyone in Kentucky own a camera? Would like to see some pics.


----------



## Justin Carver (Apr 28, 2020)

Dfiggy28 said:


> I'm out here in Northern/eastern KY. I'll be looking myself. I'll definitely let y'all know if anything pops up here.


If ur close enough u might consider jumpin the big pond and checkin some places over here in ohio... Lawrence county aint bad to look.. Round lake vesuvius and what not. Scioto county is great out towards the shawnee forest.... And adams county as well for the same forest


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2020)

Ok. My husband is hunting morels today. He found one on a path unto our property and is obsessed. We are in breathit county. Is it safe to eat these?


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well had a hip replacement. It's April 27, 2021 is anyone still finding morels?
Went to a couple places I've found them nothing.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Well didn't find any morels.
April 27, 2021
I thought after this freeze yesterday and today are in the 70's° I figured they'd be everywhere?


----------

